# Miter spline/dovetail jig



## sawdustmaster (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I am about to make a miter spline jig for my router table and have a few questions. The same jig could be used to make a dovetail spline OR a straight spline correct? Just change the router bit for whatever you want right? Or am I missing something?


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

It will do both.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is that you'll probably want a replaceable backup board to reduce tear-out with the different shaped splines.


----------



## sawdustmaster (Aug 30, 2010)

Great, thank you guys


----------

